# Best treats for gsd



## alonso92 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hello,
What are the best treats/rewards that can i give to my 1 year old gsd while training him?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Whatever your dog likes best 

Chopped up hotdogs (in moderation due to sodium, etc), freeze dried liver, Wellness Wellbites are the ones I use the most. Sometimes I use cheese or carrots as both dogs love it


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

When we go to training class i like to use mozzarella sticks cut up. It leaves no residue in your hands and he loves it. Other training cut up chicken, hotdogs, cheese. Max not to excited over commercial dog treats.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

Roxy is somewhat of a treat snob. She won't take the treats they give out at puppy school so we try to keep it interesting by trying new things. She likes boiled chicken, cheese, and any leftover meat that we have in the fridge, provided its not too spiced. She also likes anything with a peanut butter flavor.


----------

